# Anyone tried Kefir



## Virgilaug (Nov 4, 2009)

Anyone ever tried using Kefir?? My started buying kefir because he likes the taste, I tried some and ever since i've been having it on a daily basis. So far it's the best thing that I've ever had. I can eat and drink anything I want so long as I keep kefir in my died im good. No smell, no bloating, no nothing. And although any other dairy products are bad, kefir seems not be totally different.

This is one of the brands that I use, there are others too, but I always make sure it's in liquid form and that it's plain (not strawberry, blueberry, etc.)


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

It is a really good probiotic and many people swear by it. It is available in the States and UK (and elsewhere I guess) but you will have to Google to find where it is sold.

It is easy to make too - just buy the "grains" from the internet for a very little money and use raw milk if possible.


----------

